# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αναγνώρηση Εξαρτήματος σε Πλακέτα Ελέγχου ABB

## toni31

Ένας φίλος μου έδωσε μια οθόνη αφής από ένα control panel της ΑΒΒ. 
Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται ο κωδικός του μηχανήματος. 
Δυστυχώς το ολοκληρωμένο έχει καταστραφεί στο επάνω μέρος και δεν  υπάρχει τίποτα σε κωδικό. Υπάρχει ελπίδα από κάποιον να έχει στα χέρια  του αντίστοιχη πλακέτα μπας και την σώσουμε?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Αντώνη,
το συγκεκριμένο IC παίζει το ρόλο του DC-DC Converter φαντάζομαι.
Αν τ΄ ABB συνδέεται στ΄ εναλλασσόμενο δίκτυο των 220V (ο Μ/Σ που
διακρίνεται στη photo πρέπει ν΄ υποβιβάζει τη τάση) τότε δοκίμασε μ΄
ένα *LM3040N* - είναι όμως μη διαθέσιμο από *ALI-EXPRESS* προς το παρόν.
Ακόμα μπορεί να ΄ναι ένα *LNK304PN* (https://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datash.../LNK304PN.html).
Μέτρησε και το μεγάλο μπλε ηλεκτρ/κό πυκνωτή δίπλα στο Μ/Σ γιατί φαίνεται φουσκωμένος.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## nikiforos.

Αντώνη έλεγξε επίσης και τον γκρίζο/μαύρο πυκνωτή, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι και αυτός φουσκωμένος.

----------


## toni31

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το LM3040 δεν το έχω κοιτάξει αν έχεις κάποιο datasheet να το δω. Την σειρά LNK την κοίταξα αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει το pinout αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
sch.jpg

----------


## toni31

> Αντώνη έλεγξε επίσης και τον γκρίζο/μαύρο πυκνωτή, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι και αυτός φουσκωμένος.



Αν εννοείς τον 330 τον είδα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι, αλλά έχει μανούρα για την αποκόλληση. Αν καταφέρω κ βρω τον converter θα μπω στην διαδικασία να τον βγάλω.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δυστυχώς Αντώνη,
δεν βρίσκω κι εγώ Datasheets του LM3040 στο Διαδίκτυο.

Τι μένει τώρα να κάνεις γιατί πρόκειται για  " μανούρα "  κατασκευή και
για ρίσκο του επισκευαστή που θα τη δουλέψει με δοκιμές :

προσπάθησε να βγάλεις ένα σχέδιο των εξαρτημάτων που πηγαίνουν στον
κατεστρ/νο converter στο χαρτί, και με βάση τις υποψιαζόμενες από σένα 
τάσεις VCC κ.ά. κάνε μία έρευνα γι΄ αντίστοιχο converter.
Εύχομαι κι ελπίζω ν΄ επισκευάσεις την οθόνη αφής είναι κρίμα να πεταχτεί.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## toni31

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, είναι κρίμα να πεταχτεί και ακόμα μεγαλύτερο να δώσει ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να αλλάξει όλο το σύστημα, διότι το μοντουλάκι αυτό μου είπε ότι σταμάτησε. Έχω το θέμα και στο *hlektronika* όπου ο lepouras, μου έδειξε από την Power Integrations το ΤΝΥ263-268GN, το οποίο από το λίγο που κοίταξα ταιριάζει αρκετά στο κύκλωμα. Μάλλον εκεί θα κάτσει η μπίλια.

----------

